# Catering delivery: Tip or No Tip?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Do you consider 20 pizzas the same as ordering 2 fruit and 2 cheese platters?  Would you tip on one or the other or neither or both?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Huh???


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Do you tip on a catering delivery the same way you tip for pizza delivery.  That's what I want to know.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Add to that and what about tipping for takeout.

I tip on pizza delivery

don't tip on takeout

have not seen delivered catering tipped out.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone tips the room service waiter hoping they didn't spit in their food on the way up to the room.If all the plastic on the cups looks undisturbed, the food is a go, Here's your 20% tip on the over priced food that you just wheeled to the room. I can't see where the room service waiter did any more work than the guy delivering the pizza, and he doesn't get 20%. If some one provides a service, tip them, these people are not make a million bucks a year..............................


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a belief among some that the business owner doesn't get tips.  Since a lot of catering places are owner operated, they get subjected to this "rule".  After all, everyone knows that business owners make 98% profit on everything they sell, right?  On one hand, the guy is delivering food, same as the pizza guy.  On the other hand, do you tip Office Depot for delivering paper? 

The line has to be drawn somewhere, and where people draw the line is certainly subjective.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never had a catering delivery but if I did I would tip for it.  It could be that the owner is not the guy driving the truck and doing me the service of bringing my order to me instead of me having to go and pick it up.  If it is the owner, I would still tip anyway as he is doing me a service.  I do tip on takeout, (do takeout very rarely) and even if I just go into a place and get a cup of tea I will leave a tip.  That person did me a service by making my tea for me (I can easily boil water at home and make my own tea) and I do tip the pizza guy, the delivery guy from Swiss Chalet or KFC or wherever I've ordered delivery from.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

In response to Kuan's original post I would tip on both.


----------

